# لماذا أكل وشرب يسوع المسيح بعد قيامته من الموت ؟



## بدون اسم 55 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

* فلماذا أكل وشرب بجسمه الممجد كما تقولون ؟

((((((((((((((     أَعِنْدَكُمْ هَهُنَا طَعَامٌ؟» فَنَاوَلُوهُ جُزْءاً مِنْ سَمَكٍ  مَشْوِيٍّ وَشَيْئاً مِنْ شَهْدِ عَسَلٍ. فَأَخَذَ وَأَكَلَ قُدَّامَهُمْ.   )))))))))))))))))

                        اليس هذا دليل على : اما انه غير ممجد .... او على ان الملكوت ليس روحاني بل مادي


----------



## the shepherd (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*إنجيل لوقا 24 : 36 - 53*​ 
36 وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذَا وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!»
37 فَجَزِعُوا وَخَافُوا، وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ نَظَرُوا رُوحًا.
38 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ مُضْطَرِبِينَ، وَلِمَاذَا تَخْطُرُ أَفْكَارٌ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟
39 اُنْظُرُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ! جُسُّونِي وَانْظُرُوا، فَإِنَّ الرُّوحَ لَيْسَ لَهُ لَحْمٌ وَعِظَامٌ كَمَا تَرَوْنَ لِي».
40 وَحِينَ قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ.
41 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ غَيْرُ مُصَدِّقِين مِنَ الْفَرَحِ، وَمُتَعَجِّبُونَ، قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعِنْدَكُمْ ههُنَا طَعَامٌ؟»
42 فَنَاوَلُوهُ جُزْءًا مِنْ سَمَكٍ مَشْوِيٍّ، وَشَيْئًا مِنْ شَهْدِ عَسَل.
43 فَأَخَذَ وَأَكَلَ قُدَّامَهُمْ.​ 
لم يصدقوا أنفسهم إنهم يرون الرب، لهذا أراد أن يؤكد لهم أنه ليس خيالًا، بطلبه طعامًا يأخذه من أيديهم ويأكله قدامهم.
*لم يكن جائعًا لكنه طلب أن يأكل، فأكل بسلطانه لا عن الضرورة، حتى يدرك التلاميذ حقيقة جسده، ويتعرف العالم عليه خلال كرازتهم
القديس أغسطينوس
*وإن كان بعد القيامة العامة للكل، لا يكون أكل ولا شرب، ولا إذا كان أحد به جرح يقوم به
إنما صنع الرب هذا ليحقق لنا أجمعين أن الجسد الذي تألم ومات هو الذي انبعث من بين الأموات[951].
الأنبا بولس البوشي​


----------



## the shepherd (27 أكتوبر 2012)

سفر التكوين​ 
الفصل / الإصحاح الثامن عشر​
1 و ظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا و هو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار2 فرفع عينيه ونظر وإذا ثلاثة رجال واقفون لديه. فلما نظر ركض لاستقبالهم من باب الخيمة وسجد إلى الأرض 

3 وقال: يا سيد، إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فلا تتجاوز عبدك 
4 ليؤخذ قليل ماء واغسلوا أرجلكم واتكئوا تحت الشجرة
5 فآخذ كسرة خبز، فتسندون قلوبكم ثم تجتازون، لأنكم قد مررتم على عبدكم. فقالوا: هكذا تفعل كما تكلمت
6 فأسرع إبراهيم إلى الخيمة إلى سارة، وقال: أسرعي بثلاث كيلات دقيقا سميذا. اعجني واصنعي خبز ملة
7 ثم ركض إبراهيم إلى البقر وأخذ عجلا رخصا وجيدا وأعطاه للغلام فأسرع ليعمله
8 ثم أخذ زبدا ولبنا، والعجل الذي عمله، ووضعها قدامهم. وإذ كان هو واقفا لديهم تحت الشجرة أكلوا​ 
اعتقد ان ذلك الظهور لله في العهد القديم لابينا ابراهيم و قيامه بالاكل هو و الملائكة , 
يوضح عدم وجود اي تعارض بين المجد و روحانيه الملكوت و بين قيام الله و الكائنات الروحية ايضاً في كثير من الظهورات بالاكل ​ 
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 أكتوبر 2012)

إثباتا أن الذي قام هو نفسه الإنسان الذي مات على الصليب , لإنهم ظنوا أنه روح


----------



## بدون اسم 55 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب شكرا لاجابتك .... والآن فكيف يقول يسوع انه لن يشرب عصير الكرم بعد الآن الى ذلك اليوم الذي أشرب فيه معكم في ملكوت أبي ؟

اي انه يقول بنفسه انه سوف يشرب معهم في الملكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  ... فلا تلف او تدور  ....


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بدون اسم 55 قال:


> طيب شكرا لاجابتك .... والآن فكيف يقول يسوع انه لن يشرب عصير الكرم بعد الآن الى ذلك اليوم الذي أشرب فيه معكم في ملكوت أبي ؟
> 
> اي انه يقول بنفسه انه سوف يشرب معهم في الملكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  ... فلا تلف او تدور  ....


هذا سؤالاً آخر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بدون اسم 55 قال:


> طيب شكرا لاجابتك .... والآن فكيف يقول يسوع انه لن يشرب عصير الكرم بعد الآن الى ذلك اليوم الذي أشرب فيه معكم في ملكوت أبي ؟
> 
> اي انه يقول بنفسه انه سوف يشرب معهم في الملكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  ... فلا تلف او تدور  ....


 

*تلف وتدور؟! - هل هذا اسلوب لائق بضيف في منتدى يحاول ان يسأل ونحن نجيبه؟ عليك بوضع سؤالك الجديد في موضوع جديد منفصل بعد ان تقتنع بالاجابة اولاً ......التزم بالقوانين ....وكن جديراً بالاحترام!*


----------

